
Turn any bike into a cargo bike - justinator
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1616617044/the-lift-cargo-bike
======
niftich
I profess I don't know the first thing about bikes, wheelbarrows, machining,
metals, and nearly anything involved in bringing this product to market,
but...

it _feels_ expensive, and they claim to be cheaper than dedicated cargo bikes.
Is it a material/parts issue, a labor issue, or overhead? Is this class of
product really so pricey? What do normal, mass-produced overseas bikes don't
have that they can be sold at scale for $200-300?

~~~
Someone
One thing mass-produced bikes have is that they are mass-produced. Order 100k
cargo bikes, and you will get much lower prices.

Another thing they have is less quality control. If your margins are low, you
have to cut some corners. The converse isn't necessarily true, but typically
it is, as high margin sellers need a good imago to keep attracting customers
willing to pay their prices.

I also think their claimed $3000 for a cargo bike is a bit disingenuous. For
that, one expects to get a dedicated cargo bike, with a stronger frame, better
brakes, etc. such as [http://triobike.com/projects/triobike-cargo-
bike/](http://triobike.com/projects/triobike-cargo-bike/)

This looks more like a people carrier. Those shouldn't be that expensive.

